# By the end of this weekend, I will have a boyfriend



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I just realized that I'm going to have so many encounters with the opposite sex this weekend that the chances of snagging a boyfriend are high. 
If I come out of it without one, next weekend will be my next shot.
I'm a little scared of having so much social interaction all at once, but it's going to happen whether I like it or not. I've already made plans with so many different people.
I just have to be very aggressive and make my intentions known.....all while hiding how much I'm dying on the inside.
Wish me luck.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I am freaking out! Calm down, Kathryn, calm down. Stop trying to predict the future. If you don't get one, it'll be ok....you'll get one eventually, just relax. You're not going to be forever alone.
If it wasn't meant to happen, it won't happen now. Just because it doesn't happen this weekend doesn't mean it'll NEVER work out.
Just go in, do your best, be yourself and you will come out stronger socially. Nothing bad is going to happen; you're not going to die. The worst that will happen is some guy will call you a freak....who cares?(you don't even know 100% that's going to happen. Only 20 out of a 2,000,000,000 have called you a freak) You like who you are and you just need to find someone who likes YOU for who you are. If you don't make that much eye contact, it isn't the end of the world. If someone notices your anxiety, it isn't the end of the world. 
If a guy doesn't like you, then just move along. You will find someone else. There is someone out there for you.
You can go on dates, you've done it before. Nothing bad happened. Only one guy picked up on your anxiety. One guy out of five doesn't mean they will all notice.
Who cares what people think? They're not Gods. They're just like you. Don't be afraid of them.
Focus on the moment & you will be yourself. 

.................................Trying to talk myself out of anxiety with CBT hah. God, this wouldn't be so hard if eye contact wasn't so difficult for me.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Good luck! I can't wait till Im 18 and can join dating sites


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Calm down, Kathryn.


I loll'd
And besides, you really don't need to be nervous.
I don't think guys are that intimidating in comparison to girls.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

good luck :banana


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Where are you going?

I want to go somewhere where I have many encounters with the opposite sex also. :yes


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, I just, feel like ****...
I don't understand some guys, I really don't.
How does a relationship become official? Do guys just come out and say, "I want you to be my girlfriend?"


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> Wow, I just, feel like ****...
> I don't understand some guys, I really don't.
> How does a relationship become official? Do guys just come out and say, "I want you to be my girlfriend?"


I'll tell you if you answer my previous post.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought most relationships became boyfriend/girlfriend after a few dates, when they both clearly want to continue dating and one or the other brings it up. I only know of people going straight from single to having a boyfriend if they're already friends with the guy.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Kathykook:1059774329 said:


> Wow, I just, feel like ****...
> I don't understand some guys, I really don't.
> How does a relationship become official? Do guys just come out and say, "I want you to be my girlfriend?"


they ask you if you would want to date, not on a date or anything like that...or go out with them or yea some do ask if you want to be their girl friend. Different ways I've heard guys ask girls out


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I thought most relationships became boyfriend/girlfriend after a few dates, when they both clearly want to continue dating and one or the other brings it up. I only know of people going straight from single to having a boyfriend if they're already friends with the guy.


We've been on a few dates. He's admitted that he is attracted to me and sexual tension is building up.....but he hasn't even had the initiative to kiss me yet. The most he's done is touch me here and there. I just think he's really shy.....Ive called him cool and stuff and have made it clear that I like him......but he hasn't initiated anything.....why......?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> Where are you going?
> 
> I want to go somewhere where I have many encounters with the opposite sex also. :yes


Dating sites, parties, bars, clubs.....


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> We've been on a few dates. He's admitted that he is attracted to me and sexual tension is building up.....but he hasn't even had the initiative to kiss me yet. The most he's done is touch me here and there. I just think he's really shy.....Ive called him cool and stuff and have made it clear that I like him......but he hasn't initiated anything.....why......?


That does sound like he's shy. That's all I can think of to explain it if he's attracted to you and keeps dating you. Buuut if I was in that situation I wouldn't be sure enough to risk it and try to kiss him first. Then again I am a wimp. Has he had other girlfriends or have you seen him flirting with other girls before? If not then it's probably nervousness and you could just kiss him yourself, or initiate more than that. If you spend ages dating without talking about whether you're boyfriend and girlfriend, you could bring that up yourself, but I'd think it'd be a bit weird before you've kissed each other.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> That does sound like he's shy. That's all I can think of to explain it if he's attracted to you and keeps dating you. Buuut if I was in that situation I wouldn't be sure enough to risk it and try to kiss him first. Then again I am a wimp. Has he had other girlfriends or have you seen him flirting with other girls before? If not then it's probably nervousness and you could just kiss him yourself, or initiate more than that. If you spend ages dating without talking about whether you're boyfriend and girlfriend, you could bring that up yourself, but I'd think it'd be a bit weird before you've kissed each other.


I wanted to give him a little peck tonight, but he just wasn't responding. I was very good with eye contact.....I don't want to hurt this guy's feelings when someone more bold comes along....

He hinted at having me go back to his apartment to play video games.....I don't know if he wanted sex, he probably just wanted to cuddle. I should've gone with him.
He posted on his FB status, right after our date, "well, it looks like I'm getting nowhere =("


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Is this the ugmo from ihop or some other guy?


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

(From personal experience in similar situation before.) He's just extremely shy from the sounds of it but wants u. He doesnt want to ruin anything by moving too fast and coming off as creepy/ perverted and having u reject him. He has no game, no moves, best way is you take the initiative and make the first moves. Go in for the kiss. Suggest going to his apartment and "playing video games". 

"Hey how about we play video games at your place."

And its extremely easy, even if he just wants a cuddle, for a man to get horny and go all the way, if you let him. If thats what u want just go to his place and it'll be so easy to bed him, lol,


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Is this the ugmo from ihop or some other guy?


Yea, it's the kid from Ihop


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> Yea, it's the kid from Ihop


God you're so weird. 3 days ago you were repulsed by him, now u want him so bad u 'ache'.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah if he has you back at his apartment and you're cuddling, that's probably enough responding from him to go for the kiss.  I think that if you like this guy and are attracted to him (cos having a boyfriend for the sake of having a boyfriend isn't a good idea) that you should initiate something. Maybe you should ask him if he wants to do that another time, because if you've said you don't want to once, he might not ask again due to being worried that you won't want to.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shyguyy said:


> God you're so weird. 3 days ago you were repulsed by him, now u want him so bad u 'ache'.


Hahaha thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Stuff happens......stuff has happened that made me change my mind about being in a relationship with him. I always liked him.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds like you're trying to force the whole getting a boyfriend thing.. it might workout but generally just hanging out over time and letting it happen naturally will easier and you wont rush into anything.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Elad said:


> Sounds like you're trying to force the whole getting a boyfriend thing.. it might workout but generally just hanging out over time and letting it happen naturally will easier and you wont rush into anything.


You're absolutely right, I'm rushing things. Wise man.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess this is an example to maybe not give up on a girl. :stu

She might change her mind.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

But she has to be a little bit different. Which is fine by me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kathy, you continually ask for and are given pretty good advice, which you immediately ignore. You see the issue here?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So you didn't like this guy, and now you love him?

And people wonder why I give up on girls. Yikes!


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

LoL


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this is very entertaining.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe you want some attention is all .I've done that before- it feels good when guys act or really do care about you. When it happens on its own though, it'll actually stick and be worth your time. Something you have to put effort into making happen isn't going to be healthy. I hope you do find someone though just don't try so hard. Work on yourself instead that does pay off.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Kathykook said:


> I wanted to give him a little peck tonight, but he just wasn't responding. I was very good with eye contact.....I don't want to hurt this guy's feelings when someone more bold comes along....
> 
> He hinted at having me go back to his apartment to play video games.....I don't know if he wanted sex, he probably just wanted to cuddle. I should've gone with him.
> He posted on his FB status, right after our date, "well, it looks like I'm getting nowhere =("


Reading this makes me proud I'm taking action and doing the right things


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

destroyX said:


> Maybe you want some attention is all.


Kathy wanting attention... surely you jest. :teeth


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Still no boyfriend,but I've got my eye on you, Eric. Take me, I'm yours!


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

LoL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't take the guy for a pancake breakfast.


----------

